# Pensacola beach Pier report 8/11



## PierFisher613 (Jul 3, 2013)

A few good sized Spanish mackerel in the morning mixed with some ladyfish. Chewing on the little ly caught with a cast net. 

Redfish up shallow some slot sized but hard to reach due to pinfish invasion. 

No king mackerel.


----------

